# Operating Refrigerator While Hauling?



## Great Lakes camper (Aug 12, 2010)

I was curious if it is ok to run the refrigerator on propane while hauling our trailer. I have always shut off the gas when we travel, in fear that I might blow out a pilot light or something. Is it common or safe to leave the gas on to operate the refrigerator, or should I keep it off until we reach our destination?


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 8, 2010)

Totally safe and common. I've been RVing since 1992 and have never had it blow out.

Tunnels are posted where you need to shut off the propane or are not even allowed (Baltimore-95) and shut them off when filling up at the gas pumps.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Let it run while towing but you will want to turn it off when fueling your truck or when going through tunnels where required.

This will draw lots of responses and in the end it will be up to your comfort level.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

I run mine when traveling. I suppose you would be at greater risk in the event of a crash. I dont know. But it cant be any more risk than the fuel lines of your own tow vehicle?







Let's hear some other comments.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I tow with mine on. When I had the blowout with my OB, the shredding tire took out the propane lines. I walked back to change the tire and could smell the gas. I shut off the propane and then changed the tire. A ruptured line like that is really the only big concern I might have.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We tow with it on and shut the refrigerator off when refueling.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

OK I'll ask the dumb question LOL! Why turn it off during refueling? Does it spark? I guess I really dont know how the fridge works.


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes right in the vent for the fridge is where the orifice for the gas is on the fridge. There is a small flame that is open to the atmosphere and could ignite any vapors that are in the air.

Duane


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

rsm7 said:


> OK I'll ask the dumb question LOL! Why turn it off during refueling? Does it spark? I guess I really dont know how the fridge works.


Open the outer cover and you'll see a small flame. There's probably a small chance of there being so much fumes around to have them get back to the trailer, and go into the fridge compartment, but if they did, it could get exciting.

In all honesty, I don't typically turn mine off. I had one station that reeked of fuel (I think someone had just spilled a bunch) and on that one I did go back and turn it off. I also didn't ever worry with the Diesel because that fuel is not nearly as volitile.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

OK, I sure do learn alot from this website. Thanks guys!









Randy


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

rsm7 said:


> OK I'll ask the dumb question LOL! Why turn it off during refueling? Does it spark? I guess I really dont know how the fridge works.


The fridge has 2 modes of operation - electric and gas. While traveling, propane is being utilized to run the fridge - hence there is a flame. This is why its best to turn it off while refueling. The first few times out, I had forgotten and nothing really happened. However, I make it a point to turn if off to comply with the warnings posted at the pumps at the gas stations.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Nathan said:


> In all honesty, I don't typically turn mine off. I had one station that reeked of fuel (I think someone had just spilled a bunch) and on that one I did go back and turn it off. I also didn't ever worry with the Diesel because that fuel is not nearly as volitile.


Ditto. I should but in practice don't often turn the fridge off when refueling with diesel.


----------



## BamaOutbackers (Jun 12, 2010)

I have traveled always with the fridge on and I've traveled through blizzards with the furnace on also. Kept everything nice and warm.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

If you have had the recall fix done you can't really see the flame. The fix was to put a sheild around the burner asembly in case of a refrigerant leak.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

rdvholtwood said:


> We tow with it on and shut the refrigerator off when refueling.


I keep the fridge turned ON when we tow and have never had the flame blow out in over 14 years of towing RVs. But I do not turn the fridge OFF when I pull into a filling station. However, I do take a couple precautions. When I pull up to a pump, I only use the outside pump lane that keeps my fridge on the opposite side of the pump. That way, the fridge flame is on the other side of the trailer and at least 25 feet away from the pump.

But that's just me. You should do whatever your concience tells you to do.

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I've towed with mine on every trip we take....never turn if off, even when filling up with fuel.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

ED_RN said:


> If you have had the recall fix done you can't really see the flame. The fix was to put a sheild around the burner asembly in case of a refrigerant leak.


Maybe I was mis-informed, but the guy who performed the recall work on my fridge said that the recall was a safety issue. There was a heat sensor that was installed in the flue, as well as other shielding around the flame area. The shielding was installed to contain any flare-up from a leaking or ruptured line or fitting or a faulty gas valve, and the heat sensor was installed to detect the higher heat that would be generated if a flare-up occurs. If the sensor detects unusually high heat, the electronics will shut the propane flow OFF. (I believe that a couple of fires and subsequent lawsuits spurred the recall.)

Anyone else have a more detailed explanation - or was I misled by my tech?

Mike


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I've towed with mine on every trip we take....never turn if off, even when filling up with fuel.


Me too. I am using diesel now, but left it on even when I had the gasser.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Scoutr2 said:


> If you have had the recall fix done you can't really see the flame. The fix was to put a sheild around the burner asembly in case of a refrigerant leak.


Maybe I was mis-informed, but the guy who performed the recall work on my fridge said that the recall was a safety issue. There weas a heat sensor that was installed in the flue, as well as other shielding around the flame area. The shielding was installed to contain any flare-up from a leaking or ruptured line or fitting or a faulty gas valve, and the heat sensor was installed to detect the higher heat that would be generated if a flare-up occurs. If the sensor detects unusually high heat, the electronics will shut the propane flow OFF. (I believe that a couple of fires and subsequent lawsuits spurred the recall.)

Anyone else have a more detailed explanation - or was I misled by my tech?

Mike
[/quote]

No that is more or less the total of it. Some of the recalls only had a heat shield, while others had the sensor, depends on the model and if it can be installed.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

In Ontario and probably most other places it's the law that all flames & pilot lights be turned off during refueling. I only need fuel when towing the trailer longer than normal distances, so the two times I did fuel up with the trailer this summer, I forgot to turn off the fridge. Oops!









It's just like seatbelts and insurance. Odds are you'll get away with it, but in the right circumstances, it could be big.

We leave our fridge running on electric in the driveway, so if the campground is within a half hour I just turn the fridge off until we get to the campsite, and don't bother with the propane.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

I leave mine on, too. Gasoline fumes are heavier than air and settle to a low point. The flame on the refrigerator has to be at least 4 feet above the ground. I'm more worried about the the idiot that lights up a cigerette and smokes while fueling. That ignition source could end up on the ground where those fumes are collecting.


----------



## Great Lakes camper (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the helpful input, it sounds like I am safe to leave it on when I am hauling. Now I can pop open a couple cold ones while I set up camp,


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Fanatical1 said:


> I've towed with mine on every trip we take....never turn if off, even when filling up with fuel.


Me too. I am using diesel now, but left it on even when I had the gasser.
[/quote]

X2


----------

